# Free shipping, free lanyard, and free koozie this week.....



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let you know that this week we're giving away a free lanyard, free PredatorTalk koozie, and free shipping on ANY purchase from Pure Predator Calls. The only catch is, you have to place your order online to save us some time.

We've got all calls in stock, and ready to ship.

Check us out online: www.purepredator.com

Thanks!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal to me


----------

